# Insurance renewel time, you have to laugh



## uruk hai

Just got my renewel price through and it's gone up 40% :lol::lol:

Obviously I anticipated a rise although not an obscene one so I already have several far better quotes with better or equally as good terms :thumb:

I do feel for the youngsters, its a farce 

I take it I'm not the only one haveing the pee taken out of me ?


----------



## [email protected]

ours doubled for some reason but look around and got the mrs its for 35 a month


----------



## Darlofan

Just had mine this morning, will check last years out later to compare.
Time for trawling the internet again!!


----------



## bigmc

Ours came through this morning - £770 for a mazda 6 diesel, I'm 31 licence for 14 years with 7 years NCB, good postcode etc swmbo is 25 licence for 3 years, no claims/points/convictions for either. They were genuinely shocked when I said I wasn't renewing! Shopped round and got it for £460 on a modified policy so I can play around with it without fear of being bent over on price. It's a licence to print money the insurance business.


----------



## nokia

try sky insurance


----------



## uruk hai

nokia said:


> try sky insurance


I'll do that now, thanks :thumb:

Edit. They beat my renewel but I have had better prices, thanks all the same !


----------



## bigmc

Same for me, Sky were good until I tried Brentacre, it went down another 15% with them.


----------



## DMS

Mine went up £200 extra a year for no reason. Im 37 and drive a 15 year old car. Im sick of it.


----------



## President Swirl

AXA were the cheapest for me, with good no claims as well.


----------



## uruk hai

Yes, I have 12 years protected no claims, no convitions or fixed penaltys of any sort and they wanted a few pence under £100 more ?


----------



## T.D.K

The difference in premiums is just totally ludicrous, for my new car, Vauxhall insurance wanted £1,700. Adrian Flux £1,500, Swift Cover £900

L.V were fantastic - £638.00 based on 15,000 miles per year.

On my old car, my renewal was £152.00 more than last year. Disgraceful.


----------



## djdarren

Swift cover used to be really good but they seemed to have put there prices right up now. To many people claiming personal injuries  makes the premiums sky high now.


----------



## Matt.

Is there only Admiral that do multicar?


----------



## greenwagon

Try a plan or Keith Michaels 
For modified cars 

I pay £300 each for my 2subarus with all declared mods 
Sensible age 
Good postcode
Garaged 
Low mileage 
Max n c d 
Higher access 
And add your misses ,sister,mother on to get it cheaper


----------



## The Cueball

mine went down £40...

£800 all in... magic 

:thumb:


----------



## Matt.

Whos that with Cue?


----------



## The Cueball

trade wise... I have a motor trade policy...

:thumb:


----------



## Shiny

Are any of your cars modified Cuey?


----------



## The Cueball

yeah, the jag is... all disclosed as well before you shout at me! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Ross

I am paying £550 a year fully comp for the Spec B:thumb:


----------



## Shiny

The Cueball said:


> yeah, the jag is... all disclosed as well before you shout at me! :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


It's not that mate, but Tradewise usually only provide TPO cover for modified vehicles. Just a heads up and worth checking with them to be on the safe side. If they are providing Comprehensive cover, make sure the policy is specifically endorsed to say that it includes Comprehensive cover for your modified Jag.

They may have just noted your modifications in which case the normal TPO condition may well apply.

What else do you do for a living and do you use your car? Standard use is MT use/SDP, so if you need any other business use you will also need to get that noted.


----------



## Trip tdi

Mines come down a 100 from last year, i was shocked, was expecting for the rise.

I perfer it this way, cheaper the better.


----------



## R7KY D

I didn't do too bad , £588 FC on the XF inc PNCB , it's only up a few quid on last year


----------



## Matt.

Last year was just over £1300 for our Multicar policy.


----------



## Perfezione

bigmc said:


> Ours came through this morning - £770 for a mazda 6 diesel, I'm 31 licence for 14 years with 7 years NCB, good postcode etc swmbo is 25 licence for 3 years, no claims/points/convictions for either. They were genuinely shocked when I said I wasn't renewing! Shopped round and got it for £460 on a modified policy so I can play around with it without fear of being bent over on price. It's a licence to print money the insurance business.


Pretty much the same for me. I got my renewal this morning.

£778 for a Merc C class, i'm 26 licence 9 years and 9 years no claims. Last year i paid £500 with Swiftcover.

Shopped around and got it for £470 with admiral.


----------



## uruk hai

I'm still looking around and I have managed to get a qoute that is less than the cost of my current years cover so it just goes to show how shopping around can really pay off.

I've a few more to check but I spoke to my current insurance provider who said they are willing to if not better then get as close as they can to any other qoute, which is good but why don't they just offer a good deal to begin with instead of hoping I'm lazy enough just to renew it without searching for a better deal ?


----------



## nick_mcuk

uruk hai said:


> Just got my renewel price through and it's gone up 40% :lol::lol:
> 
> Obviously I anticipated a rise although not an obscene one so I already have several far better quotes with better or equally as good terms :thumb:
> 
> I do feel for the youngsters, its a farce
> 
> I take it I'm not the only one haveing the pee taken out of me ?


Just had my bike renewal through from Carole Nash....only gone up £4 over last year!


----------



## Shiny

I'll try and answer that. They offer the rate according to their current rates (ie set by their actuaries for the risk). Let's say it is £500. 

Now if everyone else on the market is £600, then the rate is very good. They aren't just going to write it at £400 without good reason. So you get an invite at their book rate. 

Now should you happen to find a quote for £400 elsewhere, some insurers will see value in retaining your business if you are a profitable risk for them. In which case it will better for them to take £400 in premium rather than lose it and take nothing. 

Should you find a quote for say £200, they probably wont match it because it is too much under their standard rate of £500, in which case they may just say goodbye. 

Some insurers are not flexible at all at renewal on the basis that their invited rate is their lowest rate and they would rather lose the business than take a premium which they feel is too low (ie below their book rate).

To reverse the scenario, if your renewal was £500 but your best quote elsewhere was £600, you wouldn't be ringing up your insurers to match your best quote elsewhere! 

Insurers base their rates on their own profit/loss and wouldn't know if another insurer will be slightly better or worse for each of their individual policyholders circumstances.


----------



## S63

One or two of you may remember my post in December concerning a collision with a 44 tonne Portugese Artic on the M25, found out today the driver was uninsured, that's the sodding reason are premiums keep going up.


----------



## Matt197

Only 40% lol

Mine has gone up 400% no sh** 

£400 to £1,900, got love them trying it on.


----------



## Ross

Matt197 said:


> Only 40% lol
> 
> Mine has gone up 400% no sh**
> 
> £400 to £1,900, got love them trying it on.


Ouch.


----------



## uruk hai

Upon speaking to my broker they have done the absolute best they can and after they forgo all of their fees and related charges (basically gave me the old “we’re cutting our own throat” speech) they have managed to squeeze the price down to £2 under that of my cheapest quote which will make the cost lower than it was this year 

So I just have to decide if I want to go for the lowest price possible or go to another provider who for £21 more will give me a policy excess of £100 less than I will have with my current provider ?

Decisions, decisions …………….


----------



## Mike-93

insurance is hard at the moment, especially for younger/less experienced drivers. I'm 22 (23 beginning of march :O ) and my insurance for the 9-3 was 1600 when i got it, 900 the year after and i just renewed at 712 (with the edition of protected no claims, otherwise it would have been around 600). Never had an accident that was my fault in my life, and i still get stung....


----------



## stevept

mines dropped for 1st time since i passed, i rung sky insurance they said they couldnt match my renewal because i park on road side. hopefully ill be moving house this year so it should drop even more.


----------



## Matt.

Just done a multicar quote with Aviva. 

Over £2000 

I hope Admiral come up trumps, otherwise it will be two single policys.


----------



## nick_mcuk

nick_mcuk said:


> Just had my bike renewal through from Carole Nash....only gone up £4 over last year!


I actually got it down £10 over last year....winner!!! I like being older!

£150 fully comp with matched euro cover....and full european breakdown cover with the AA included!


----------



## millns84

Mine went from £680ish to over a grand for a 12 month policy.

In the end I went with insure the box but still £800. 

It's only going to get worse too


----------



## uruk hai

Well I've renewed it with my current provider, gave me a good price (in the end !) that was a fair bit lower than my qouted renewel and £18 cheeper than last year. In light of the way things are going regarding insurance I don't think thats too bad


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE

Just got my renewal through this morning gone from 11 monthly payments of £49.13 to 11 monthly payments of £523.79, thought it was a mistake so phoned them they comfirmed it was correct although there was an alternative quote included of £70.98 per month needless to say have now cancelled it and looking for better quotes.


----------



## Blumenmaus

We'll mention no company names here however.........

I renewed last year at £301, renewal came through at £470! Rang to discuss and they very kindly reduced the premium by £2. Needles to say, I declined.

Did some shopping around (I don't ue the comparisson sites as they're rarely competetive now) and got a quote for £256 with a lesser excess.

Who's foolong who here?

By the way - age 46, 24 years NCB and clean license.

I wonder how much I would be quoted if I was 21, with 6 points and no NCB?

Shocking.


----------



## bob stone

Mine went up £300 to £1100

But got it for £520 with no clam protected on a mini Gp 7 year ncb but have got some points but they will be off this year


----------



## nick_mcuk

This is just getting silly the money some of you guys are paying for insurance!

BTW protected NCD is a waste of money it's only protected with the insurance company the policy is with. Had a good friend who to burned badly by this. So if you are insured with company A have an claim with them then decide to go to company B at renewal time bye bye NDC...oh and don't junk about not declaring the claim as they can find out!


----------



## Mush

I dread to think what mine will be this year judging by the posts so far! Last year i had a renewal quote of £920 which was a £490 increase on the previous year. I eventually got it down to £460 with LV. I'm not looking forward to May!


----------



## bigmc

Bought mine today, £350 cheaper than my renewal.


----------



## JordanTypeR

bigmc said:


> Same for me, Sky were good until I tried Brentacre, it went down another 15% with them.


Just renewed last Friday with Brentacre for the 3rd year running and each year it's gone down.

Tried Sky each time, and whilst they've been very competitive they've just not been able to match them.

Very good and helpful and will still be giving them a try next year!


----------



## Ninja59

Mush said:


> I dread to think what mine will be this year judging by the posts so far! Last year i had a renewal quote of £920 which was a £490 increase on the previous year. I eventually got it down to £460 with LV. I'm not looking forward to May!


LV will try and rip you off totally at renewal if it is anything like my experience last year! The main problem i find with LV now is they want to take the larger market slice (currently 4th iirc in size terms) prices since i have been with them have definitely been a bit to high sometimes and now and again i have noticed a slip in customer service.


----------



## uruk hai

nick_mcuk said:


> This is just getting silly the money some of you guys are paying for insurance!
> 
> BTW protected NCD is a waste of money it's only protected with the insurance company the policy is with. Had a good friend who to burned badly by this. So if you are insured with company A have an claim with them then decide to go to company B at renewal time bye bye NDC...oh and don't junk about not declaring the claim as they can find out!


I do see where your coming from but that's not my experiance, some years ago I was hit by an uninsured driver and then had a fault claim a few years later, at my renewel I had 12 years protected NCD and this is the second different company I've been with since the afore mentioned claims !


----------



## mistryn

My insurance renewal came through from Sky insurance this morning. I had someone go into the side of my car, went through Sky - through their accident management company. Recieved an email from them saying the other party had accepted liability and to book my car in for repairs. At that time I specifically asked Sky whether this would affect my NCB or not, and they said it would affect my NCB if I was not at fault. If the other party accepted liability then it would not affect my NCB. All sorted few months ago, my renawal came through this morning £550 more than what I paid last year, rang up sky who said I had made a claim and was logged as a fault pending claim

WTF I asked him to double check this and he would get back to me on Monday. I still have written document that the other party admitted liability which I will foward on if needs be. But seriously I am not impressed with Sky insurance at all


----------



## cleaningfreak

S63 said:


> One or two of you may remember my post in December concerning a collision with a 44 tonne Portugese Artic on the M25, found out today the driver was uninsured, that's the sodding reason are premiums keep going up.


Well, it does not surprise me ... if insurance giving u high quotes and u cant afford them, but its essential for u to have car ... its gonna be uninsured ... simple as 2+2=4 ... 
My story nearly end up like this ... thank god i got quote under 1k ... if was more then 1k ... i would drive without insurance ...  and one more thing .. im living near (about 4miles) Lakeside shopping centre ( thurrock) and my insurance is sky high ... but the fact is ... its very quiet around hear ... i used to keep my car unlocked ( simply, because my battery used to go flat every night) ) and used to leave head unit attached to stereo, sometimes smartphone on the dash and nothing... im living 4years in this area ... and havent seen crashes ect. ect. . So next year i will b doing some research on insurances ... and will try to get a some reports from police about accidents, thiefs in my postcode and town and if i will get this info ... probably i will start fight with insurance companys and if this not gonna help ... BBC got some good shows ( rip of britain , ect , ect,) u know. .. if u dont try , u dont know whats gonna happen next


----------



## GAZLOZ

cleaningfreak said:


> Well, it does not surprise me ... if insurance giving u high quotes and u cant afford them, but its essential for u to have car ... its gonna be uninsured ... simple as 2+2=4 ...
> My story nearly end up like this ... thank god i got quote under 1k ... if was more then 1k ... i would drive without insurance ...  and one more thing .. im living near (about 4miles) Lakeside shopping centre ( thurrock) and my insurance is sky high ... but the fact is ... its very quiet around hear ... i used to keep my car unlocked ( simply, because my battery used to go flat every night) ) and used to leave head unit attached to stereo, sometimes smartphone on the dash and nothing... im living 4years in this area ... and havent seen crashes ect. ect. . So next year i will b doing some research on insurances ... and will try to get a some reports from police about accidents, thiefs in my postcode and town and if i will get this info ... probably i will start fight with insurance companys and if this not gonna help ... BBC got some good shows ( rip of britain , ect , ect,) u know. .. if u dont try , u dont know whats gonna happen next


The fight shouldnt be with insurance companys, it should be with the people who make fake/exagerated injury claims and the solicitors who encourage it. That is what is driving up the cost of insurance.


----------



## wylie coyote

I'm with Aviva and their renewal quotes have not really gone up over the last 2 years (but not down either). Are they one of the insurers that won't touch mods with a bargepole? My renewal is approaching but I'm toying with the idea of getting Bluefin for mine but if the premium's going to rocket I probably won't bother....

Anyone got their car chipped and covered by Aviva? Was the premium increase reasonable?

Thanks for any replies - sorry if it's massively OT!:thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Just got my renewal form eSure - £203.75 - fully comp.for the wife & I, protected NCD, £150 excess, TS postcode etc

Car - Audi A4 2.0 TFSI quattro S-line saloon

Its actually gone down :doublesho from last year

Just done a quote on their site and my renewal is £24 cheaper 

Done all the comparison website stuff and the next cheapest is £217

Needless to say I know who i'll be renewing with ... :thumb:


----------



## Pandy

We did well this year, unexpectedly.

Renewed our Admiral multicar policy for a couple of quid more than it was last year, and had my renewal through for my summer car and that's gone down £250 :thumb::car:


----------



## Derbyshire-stig

Dont laugh but Adrian Flux for both mine this time, Scoob and A4, both for just under 700.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Bristle Hound said:


> Just got my renewal form eSure - £203.75 - fully comp.for the wife & I, protected NCD, £150 excess, TS postcode etc
> 
> Car - Audi A4 2.0 TFSI quattro S-line saloon
> 
> Its actually gone down :doublesho from last year
> 
> Just done a quote on their site and my renewal is £24 cheaper
> 
> Done all the comparison website stuff and the next cheapest is £217
> 
> Needless to say I know who i'll be renewing with ... :thumb:


Just dug out last years policy with eSure.

I paid £242.11 last year for the same cover :doublesho

So I've saved over £38 without even asking :doublesho:doublesho

Must admit, it makes a change when EVERYTHING is going up ... :wall:


----------

